# Indiana Snow & Ice Thread



## IndySnowPlow

OK... I will start it  When the heck will it snow in central Indiana ? Any ideas ?


----------



## rockhard123

I hope you have another job to supplement your business. It may never snow in central Indiana. In years past, we always got a big snow the first week of January but not this year. The weather man is not even talking of snow any time soon. I only plowed once last year. We will keep our fingers cross it will snow soon and often.


----------



## gardenkeeper88

woke up to snow this AM. Just had to look reeeealy hard to see it. LOL and all week will be above freezing 3days @45. No fun!:realmad: :crying: PLowed 1 time and this is suppose to supplement my foremans wages>


----------



## hobbie

It's still early. I hope it comes


----------



## zippy3497

I read somewhere that if the Polar Vortex and some other vortex thing moves we will get back to normal winter conditions... It said something about January 7th or 12th


----------



## gardenkeeper88

zippy3497;345722 said:


> I read somewhere that if the Polar Vortex and some other vortex thing moves we will get back to normal winter conditions... It said something about January 7th or 12th


So do u think we can get enough of us up there to polar whatch u ma call it and move it with our trucks? LOL i'm about ready to try any thing.


----------



## stumpslawncare

I hope it starts and snows hard into February and even March


----------



## gardenkeeper88

stumpslawncare;345757 said:


> I hope it starts and snows hard into February and even March


Not too much in march cause I start spring cleanups as soon in March as I can. I like to start bringing employees back so they don't have too long of off time or start liking where they are working now tooo much. Feb OK payup


----------



## rayf268

it doesn't look like this year is going to be any better then last I only got out 2 times last year . this in in N.E. indiana .


----------



## GSU Lawn

Glad to see someone started an Indiana thread. I have not been a member of Plowsite very long and I am still learning my way around the site. Now that this Indiana thread was started it makes it even better. Thanks.

Let it snow

04 Dodge Ram 1500 W/ 7.5 hiniker


----------



## gardenkeeper88

Welcome GSU:waving:


----------



## payton

so whos gonna be havin the bbq soon.. all this warm weather i was grilling out last night..


----------



## IndySnowPlow

Your Welcome GSU...sorry I waited so long too start it. Payton...I too have been using the BBQ grill alot more than normal.... But I must admit, with the warmer weather I have had time to fix almost EVERY little thing on the plow equipment that even "slightly" bugs me. I think next week Im going to start on the summer equipment maintenance.

Euro forecast & models show above normal temps.

USA- North American models keep flip flooping temps.

SOOooo who knows whats next


----------



## payton

bout time for a bw3 night soon isnt it?


----------



## GSU Lawn

The BW thing sounds good. We should schedule an Indiana meet there so we can do one great big snow dance.


----------



## IndySnowPlow

Sounds like a good idea to me.................


----------



## fernalddude

Sorry Indy we might steal your snow this week we might get some salting in Noreastern might blow thru monday nite I will take some pics for ya so you remember what it looks like (Kidding) I know the feeling did some pm work on everything that was bugging me on the trucks even down to silcon the door seals.But doing a lube job in 50 deg and dry is much better than 15 and dripping slush.......


----------



## zippy3497

Maybe not snow....looks like "ice" headed our way.


----------



## gardenkeeper88

Yep we're suppose to have ice tonight & tom. then 1-3" of ice mixed w/ snow sun nie and mon AM Hang on it could be a wild one.


----------



## clncut

Guys, it doesnt snow here in INDIANA!!  What are you thinking?


----------



## zippy3497

I am going to get some track-treads for my plow truck and start plowing anything in sight  

Anyone want to donate to the snow-plowers poor relief ?


----------



## Rcgm

gardenkeeper88;351853 said:


> Yep we're suppose to have ice tonight & tom. then 1-3" of ice mixed w/ snow sun nie and mon AM Hang on it could be a wild one.


What part of indy is suppose to get 1-3 of ice?

RCGM
Brad


----------



## FFD133

Bring on the ice if that's all we can get! I'll take whatever. RC, you still want the grinder????


----------



## GSU Lawn

Keep dancing everyone, it may be working. Looks like we may be able to go out and play sunday evening. Glad we can get the Colts game on Q95.purplebou 

GO COLTS

04 Dodge Ram w/ 7.5 Hiniker


----------



## FFD133

The snow is gonna have to wait until the game is over, because I cannot plow while sitting in the stadium!


----------



## CHCSnowman

Dont it just figure.......the night of the COlts game its suppose to snow!!! I have waited all year for snow.............BUT I HAVE WAITED 20 YEARS TO SEE THE COLTS GOT TO THE SUPERBOWL!!!

Whats a man to do...........


----------



## FFD133

I don't know about you, but I'll be in the stadium watching the game while my guys are covering the routes. I'll meet up with them after the game is over. GO COLTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GSU Lawn

If it comes in early, like they are saying, I should get quite a bit done, go home and watch the game, then go back out and do some more. Thankfully it is coming in on a Sunday, so it won't be as busy. Lets have some fun and GO COLTS !!!!!purplebou


----------



## topdog

i actually put my plow on one of my trucks earlier today. i hope it does something. still yet to break in the plow i bought this year. heck as far as that goes the one from last year only got a couple uses.

GO COLTS!!!


----------



## IndySnowPlow

topdog;355653 said:


> i actually put my plow on one of my trucks earlier today. i hope it does something. still yet to break in the plow i bought this year. heck as far as that goes the one from last year only got a couple uses.
> 
> GO COLTS!!!


OH GEEEEsssssszzzzzzz.. He put his plow on........:realmad:

You all know what that means......NO SNOW !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FFD133

IndySnowPlow, I see you run snowex spreaders. Do you use any v-boxes and if so which ones? We are looking at possibly buying the 8000 V-box, but have heard of concerns of them getting clogged all the time and wondered if that was true. I run the 1075 and have had no problems with that, but not sure about the v's. Thanks.


----------



## topdog

bah, we ended up just under an inch.
done some sidewalks that's about it.


----------



## gardenkeeper88

topdog;356216 said:


> bah, we ended up just under an inch.
> done some sidewalks that's about it.


Same here. But we had 1 of our restaurants call and needed salted for supper crowd as it was getting packed down. we also worked about an hour on some residential at that time. We went out last nite from 10 till 3:30 this AM cleaning our Comm. that contract 1". payup finally


----------



## FFD133

We were out all day yesterday from 7:30am until sometime in the evening plowing all of our accounts. We had 2-3" and hit every property. It's about time we were able to touch the plows to the pavement!!!!!!!!


----------



## zippy3497

*BIG thumbs up.. I am impressed*

Hey all of you Indiana snowplowers...I just felt I needed to share my most recent snowplowing experience with you. As some of you may know, I was not going to plow this year but changed my mind and decided what the heck. I then made a couple of posts on here to see who was subcontracting snow work this season ( I have never sub'd work in the past ) and I was a bit nervous about getting screwed on gettin paid for plowing.
Thanks to the few people that offered to put me to work...maybe next snow ?

I just wanted to let you know... I had checked out 3 companys and decided to contact indy property care over on the westside of indy. These people have what I would call The Best System for plowing I have ever seen ( better than mine LOL.) I had all of the paperwork completed in less than an hour, they introduced me to Jeff whom I would be working with (very nice country boy type) and we went over the places we would be working at and all of the fine details.

On Sunday..we met at their place with my 2 trucks (wife and I as operators) and off we went. Things were a bit crazy at first...I was told that the owners wife was in the hospital and he would not be in (very nice guy btw) and his brother was there running the operations part along with a couple other people. So anyway.. I am just so impressed with how smooth things went at each place. Everyone new exactly what they were to do and even the customers that came out to check things out greeted the indy care people with big smiles and thanks.

I would say I will be more than happy if they call me again to work and if any of you get the chance to work with these people they are what I call a class act company.

THANKS Indy.....you made our day worth being there.


----------



## IndySnowPlow

*Coming Together as a Team*

Thank You Zippy for the kind words....seems you fit in here real well from what I was told & you did a great job. Thank You to everyone else that plowed with us...Its been a rough week do to the wifes illness but we are making some progress.

SO.....when are we Indiana Snow Plowers going to have a get together ?

Super Bowl Party ?? fill up my neighborhood with a bunch of Plow Trucks !!!!!


----------



## payton

ive been screamin bw3's but no one listens..hahaha


----------



## IndySnowPlow

payton;359674 said:


> ive been screamin bw3's but no one listens..hahaha


Payton.... I hear ya !!!!! BW3's is a great place to unwind and good food too


----------



## payton

yup couple beers.. some decent wings.. and no mess to clean up.. just gotta pick a location and a time..

greenwood-plainfield- caslteon 

id prefer greenwood
then plainfield.. 

but am open..


----------



## GSU Lawn

I'm up here in Anderson so Castleton would be good for me if any one wants to put something together. I would like to meet you guys.

04 Dodge Ram
New 7.5 Hiniker
Snow Ex Salt Spreader


----------



## GSU Lawn

SNOW ADVISORY for central Indiana, whats that? purplebou Sounds like we are going to get 3-5 inches with some spots over 6. Finally!!!!!!!

HOW BOUT THEM COLTS !!!!!!!!


----------



## payton

blah blah blah ill belive it when i see it.

payton


----------



## FFD133

Yeah, I'm with you Payton. However, just in case, can you send me your email address so I can send you a couple things for tomorrow. Scott


----------



## topdog

ffd...scott here also...i guess scott's are just snow plowing & firefighting type peps.


----------



## FFD133

Hell yeah, nothing else I'd rather do. Can't wait for the white dollar billz to start falling, then go to the firehouse to recoup.


----------



## topdog

i have given up hope on seeing it snow. i guess my 4 wheeler plow will get a bit more action, and that will probably be it. can't wait for the mayor to get back from vaction, so i can get my start date on the fire dept.


----------



## FFD133

you trying to get on IFD???


----------



## topdog

already went through the hiring process. went to evansville last friday to order my uniforms. just waiting on start date now. i hope you guys get a good snow. it's 3pm here and we barely got 1/4 of an inch. so much for that 90% 2 - 4 inches.


----------



## FFD133

we ended up getting at least 4", and possibly 6". Good day. Went out at 2pm, got done this morning around 5am. All in all, a good days work.


----------



## gardenkeeper88

:redbounce Well glad you all finally got some snow south of us. We only had an inch but thats enough for about 5 hours worth.


----------



## topdog

we got nothing but a dusting. i guess my plows will still be in great shape for a long time at this rate.


----------



## FFD133

topdog;367228 said:


> we got nothing but a dusting. i guess my plows will still be in great shape for a long time at this rate.


Topdog, if you guys don't get hit, and want some work and willing to drive to the southside of Indy, give me a call and I'll let you know if I can use you or not. Scott 317-538-1762


----------



## topdog

that would be a two hour drive with the plows on. not sure if that would be great on the trucks. but at this rate might be the only way to use them this year. i have a 2001 Dodge 2500 with a 2006 8 foot western with wings, snow deflector, and back drag blade, a 94 Chevy 2500 with a 2005 8 foot western with wings, snow deflector, and back drag blade & a 2005 Arctic cat 500 with 60 inch plow just waiting on some work.


----------



## gardenkeeper88

Sorry for ya topdog I know how fustrating it is.


----------



## IndySnowPlow

Anyone with a decent size snowblower wanting some work and decent money, I have a condo edition in the Castleton area I can put you to work at. This would be done while our plow truck(s) are in there working.

Call 317.443.8424 if your interested & more details.


----------



## snowman2025

whelp, looks like were sposed to get some more snow on saturday guys. Hope you all are rested up and ready to rock again payup


----------



## IndySnowPlow

Is everyone well rested now ???? LOL...here comes the ICE storm,,,,,break out the salt {{{{ shakers }}}}


----------



## kipcom

No more snow & warmer temps = I think this chat thread is "dead"


----------



## snowman2025

*Getting cold again.*

With it getting cold again I'm coming back through and reviving all the indiana threads. GET READY BOYS!payup


----------



## FFD133

Anyone looking for some work this winter on the southeast side and downtown Indy, give either myself or Joe a call at 317-697-6721! Bring on the snow!


----------



## snowman2025

wheres all the good ole indiana boys? at the bar drinking? its time to get xysport :redbounce  excited


----------



## gardenkeeper88

At the bar? He.. who has time for that? Been working about 55 hrs / week on leaves and lawns still. This week the grass has finally slowed its growth. 
well this is the first day since march I logged on to the site. Ive' missed it & you folks too So welcome back to the cold and hopefully payup good winter of snow removal. I prob will get back on in about a week prsport


----------



## ferdinand711

Hey!
does anybody need subs in northwest indiana?
i have (2) 2000 Silverados with 7.6 western pro plows,


----------



## GSU Lawn

Hey all, how was everyones summer? Is everyone ready for a good winter, I say good because anything will be better than last winter. I heard a couple of local stations saying there watching something brewing for Sunday after Thanksgiving, I don't know about you all but I am still waiting on all the leaves to fall so I can finish my clean ups.I'm usually done and praying for snow by now.
Well, hope you all have a good holidays, be safe.


----------



## clncut

payupCouldnt agree more, these leaves are killin me this year. I decided to go ahead and start cleanups this week, soon it will be quite chilly and hopefully the ground will be white!


----------



## GSU Lawn

Hey guys, we had about 3 inches here in Anderson Tue night and now we got 2-4 more for tonight. I was watching a couple of stations today and all this rain and warm temps they were calling for on Sat (45 deg) and Sun (60 deg) are now changed to a mix and they are watching the freeze line. If it moves "anymore" south this could be a 4 day snow event.What is with this weather ? Not complaining, I' m having too much fun to complain , I was just curious.purplebou


----------



## gardenkeeper88

Well the 2-4" didn't materialize we got 1/2 " last nite. But maybe this weekend we will be out again.


----------



## CHCSnowman

We just got in from our 2nd push of the year and week payup 

Been a couple of nice little snows for us.......


----------



## Kennedy81

I'm tired of this drizzly rain stuff! LET IT SNOW!


----------



## GSU Lawn

Looks like we may have a busy weekend.:redbounce $$$


----------



## FFD133

*Bulk Salt*

For all you guys spreading bulk salt, where are you getting it after hours????? We have a place where we have been getting it, however they are only open until 5pm Monday-Friday, not sure about weekends. We've asked them a couple times, and they stated they are the only ones around. We are located on the southeast side of Indy near Beech Grove, Franklin Township area. Any help would be great as we all know the snow doesn't only fall during the day. Thanks.


----------



## kipcom

Lets plan a meet & greet for Saturday evening......

Say at the Wendys located at I-465 & west 10th street exit.....6pm It sits right next to the Lowes

Take a break and meet some new friends..heck I will buy you a coffee


----------



## kipcom

Merry Christmas to all.........


----------



## gardenkeeper88

Back at you Kipcom and add a Merry Christmas to all the rest of you Indiana guys and gals.:waving:


----------



## kipcom

Ut oh......everyone had better start doing the "Snow Dance" :redbounce


----------



## Steep&DEEP

*Hello*

Just wanted to say hello and let anyone in the ft. wayne woodburn monroeville area in need of subs to give a shout as i live just across the line into ohio. feel free to contact me! 8' sno-way on 1988 Chevy. THINK SNOW


----------



## dfdsuperduty

Hey guys Im in Dyer anyone else from Nw Indiana


----------



## gardenkeeper88

Could it be! they are calling for snow. We are tageted for 2-5" by 1 channel and 4-9 by another channel for tonight and then followed by lake effect tues & wed. We'll see.:redbouncepurplebou:bluebouncpayup


----------



## kipcom

The no snow "gremlin" has struck again !!!!

Poor weather guessers R eatin crow in our area again !


----------



## CHCSnowman

Killin a man!!!


----------



## gardenkeeper88

payup
Yea three days plowing. Last night first full nite sleep in 2008
No gremlins up north


----------



## kipcom

Ok, no snow = Time to have a party !! 

Lets plan a MIDWEST snow plowers meeting ?


----------



## gardenkeeper88

We can still party but went out last nite @ 1:30 - 9:30 this AM


----------



## snowman2025

i haven't had any snow down here to plow for 2008...so no money to party with...lol


----------



## mullis56

I hear that! Nothing made noting to party with!!



snowman2025;489849 said:


> i haven't had any snow down here to plow for 2008...so no money to party with...lol


----------



## GSU Lawn

All I have to say is " Man, the season started out soooo well":crying:


----------



## gardenkeeper88

Sorry for you folks down there. We're not breaking any records up here but we're making some money. It's been an alright year so far.


----------



## GSU Lawn

gardenkeeper88;497787 said:


> Sorry for you folks down there. We're not breaking any records up here but we're making some money. It's been an alright year so far.


Where are you located at gardenkeeper? I'm happy for you, atleast someone is keeping busy.


----------



## gardenkeeper88

GSU
About 30min. from Notre Dame about 5miles from the MI border.


----------



## GSU Lawn

Have you guys seen what is coming in Thursday evening into Friday? Hope it all pans out and we get to go to work.


----------



## clncut

The local weathermen up here are stating a potential severe snowstorm could be in the works but wont say much more than that. I hope so, its been a decent year so far!!payup
What are you guys hearing?

John


----------



## clncut

dfdsuperduty;472907 said:


> Hey guys Im in Dyer anyone else from Nw Indiana


Valparaiso here


----------



## clncut

Looks like today will be mostly a salting and the Thurs-Fri storm is starting to look less threatening. Weather guys are saying looks like the storm will be moving farther to the south. Indy guys......you may be getting lucky!!


----------



## mullis56

clncut;501636 said:


> Looks like today will be mostly a salting and the Thurs-Fri storm is starting to look less threatening. Weather guys are saying looks like the storm will be moving farther to the south. Indy guys......you may be getting lucky!!


This system needs to come together and give us SNOW, not a lot of ice!


----------



## Indy

*4-8 Thursday and Friday*

Things are starting to look very good for Thursday Friday.

Snow Ice combo south of Indy, but we are working

Channel 13 says 4-8"


----------



## clncut

Well the weather guys have changed their tones again. Now they are calling for 6-12 inches in our area up north. Their map shown an area around Indianapolis calling for 12 or more inches. The way I see it, I just need 2", anything over that is a bonus!! payuppayup


----------



## Chase88

calling for 7-15 inches tonight and tomarrow for northest ind!


----------



## semeehan17

let's hope for a big one!! truck is loaded and ready to go. i missed the new years eve event (birth of my first kid, I'd say it was worth it). after he was born, I sat by the window in the hospital all night long and watched them clear the lots with their tractors. hoping to get out and move some snow!! be careful everyone!


----------



## Indy

9:30 Greenwood (15 south of Indy)
Nothing yet, in the air or on the ground.

Trucks loaded, gassed, fluid film everywhere.

Go to go just missing the snow.

 Set the alarm for 1:00 

Good luck everybody!


----------



## snowman2025

10:04, nothing in the air or on the ground here in Carmel either....where did all of it go!!!


----------



## clncut

920..just a dusting and flurrying....Nothing exciting yet. Funny N. Chicago was supposed to only get 4-6 and they are the ones getting hammered. Going to bed soon and will be up every couple of hours.


----------



## billet-boy

Let it snow


----------



## Indy

Dusting in Greenwood (15 south of Indy)

12:15 Friday AM

Can't sleep, thought I would be out by now.

Still looks pretty good on dopler


----------



## Indy

3:00 am Friday

1/4 inch of Ice, fluries, nothing on the ground yet in Greenwood 15 south of Indy

Mike C


----------



## GSU Lawn

The weather men missed again. I can except the first time it happened BUT twice. Maybe it is some kind of conspiracy or something. Maybe they are getting kick backs from all the grocery stores, gas stations and salt sales, lol. Oh well.:crying:


----------



## gardenkeeper88

well North IN is suppose to get up to 4" System snow Fri. Night w/ heavy lake effect following. That could mean another 8" weekend. Just depends where the lake effect blows.


----------



## clncut

Where did you see that?  Weather guys are saying 1-2" if we are lucky. 

J


----------



## kipcom

Saddle UP those plows !!! BIG Snow coming Monday nite into Tuesday 4-6"


----------



## gardenkeeper88

clncut;511435 said:


> Where did you see that?  Weather guys are saying 1-2" if we are lucky.
> 
> J


Yep ours changed their story at the nightly news (on the 8th). Once again they don't know anymore than we do. 
today: We are getting a lot of wind and little snow.


----------



## FFD133

*South Side Indy Help Needed*

We are all of the sudden 2-3 drivers down and could use some help. If anyone is available for the southside of Indianapolis for this storm, *preferably the whole storm*, give us a shout.

Joe - 317-697-6721
Scott - 317-538-1762


----------



## CHCSnowman

Scott or Joe...I have 2 trucks and may be able to give you guys a hand after we finish our normal jobs. Our guy hasnt been giving us many hours, usually 3-4 per truck. If thats any help let me know. Thanks! Randy My email is [email protected]


----------



## FFD133

If you want to give Joe a call after you are done, he can tell you if we need anyone by then.


----------



## Indy

Scott,

I will see how things hit and work out and give you a call. The only jamb I have on Tuesday is I have to check in at my FT job.........but I have your #;s

If you want you can call me for an update as well 317-557-1229

Flurries right now, nothing on the ground here, I am going to sleep for a couple hours and then try and get out.

Mike Carroll


----------



## FFD133

Anyone know where we can get some bulk salt asap?!? Everywhere in Indy we have talked to is tapped.


----------



## GSU Lawn

FFD133;520887 said:


> Anyone know where we can get some bulk salt asap?!? Everywhere in Indy we have talked to is tapped.


I don't know if you want to travel, but the Salt Shop in Anderson still has some left as of noon today. $6.00 for a 50 lb bag of halite.


----------



## mullis56

I believe he is talking bulk like by the TON: semi load, tri-axle, etc. Can't be found, 9 trucks delivering today to large company today from New Jersey to Indiana because you can't find it anywhere!!!


----------



## FFD133

We found a place in Cleveland Ohio that sells the good mag. chloride for about $60/ton and a place in Cincy that sells the regular white salt for $95/ton. Problem is getting it here to Indy!


----------



## InPlowBoy

*Plowing:*

Hey All!

I'm in the NE part. In LaGrange County (Mongo).... I could be available to help out as a sub or something if needed. Probably as far south as Ft.Wayne, east into Ohio, west towards South Bend?, north into Mich. a ways. My truck is an old one. 1986 F250 w/ 8 1/2' ft. Western Straight Pro Plow. It's not fancy and it might look a little tough, but I maintain it and it is dependable. Just a thought. I am not in the lawn care business, I am an independent owner/operator (truck driver) and things always get slow for me in the winter. So I add to the income by plowing snow in the winter. I have been plowing snow since I was probably 10 yrs. old. So I'm not a novice or a newbie to it. Just thought I'd put this out there. Have had a couple of good storms here and I have a decent amount of business to take care of here. Made some money so far. Waiting for a couple of more good storms to help finish out the winter. Hope you all are having a good season!

 ussmileyflag 

Ike (They call me Hoss)....


----------



## Indy

........tractor supply and walmart have bagged rock salt. Walmat is 3.60 for 40lbs if you buy in groups of 3.

Tractor supply in greenwood has a crap load just put out. Not sure if they will deal on bulk bag buys??:salute:


----------

